# Is it normal for plastisol to scratch before pressing?



## ninja4life (Jul 8, 2009)

I have ordered plastisol transfers a few times and while pressing shirts, I accidently scratched one with my nail and the ink came off the sheet. This is before pressing. After pressing, they seem fine but I hope they'll be ok in the long run. Is it normal to be able to scratch and rub the ink off the sheet before pressing plastisol? Thanks.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

The ink on transfers is just gelled - the final cure is done by your heat press, so until then the ink is still fragile because it's in a semi-solid state.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

ninja4life said:


> I have ordered plastisol transfers a few times and while pressing shirts, I accidently scratched one with my nail and the ink came off the sheet. This is before pressing. After pressing, they seem fine but I hope they'll be ok in the long run. Is it normal to be able to scratch and rub the ink off the sheet before pressing plastisol? Thanks.


It is normal. UPS onced crushed a corner of a box of transfers and where the paper was creased the ink came of the sheet. It's a good thing UPS rarely damages a box


----------

